

Stop Spam With MotionCAPTCHA jQuery Plugin - paulund
http://www.paulund.co.uk/stop-spam-with-motioncaptcha-jquery-plugin

======
ndabas
How does this actually stop spam? Any automated bot would just do the POST or
whatever is behind the HTML form, without actually loading up the page with
this script, and since there's no server-side verification of the user input,
it would merrily go through.

~~~
thraxil
The motionCAPTCHA author seems to be hilariously clueless. Read through the
comments on the site from a year ago. A bunch of people, including Aaron
Swartz, point out that it misses the fundamental point of a CAPTCHA (being a
task that's easier for a human to carry out than a program) and his response
to each is some variation of "you need to read the README more closely", or
"I'll have a more production version that uses a regular PHP fallback out in a
month".

I've been checking in every once in a while to see if there was actually a
"secure", "production" version deployed. Figured I could throw together a bot
to defeat it in a few minutes and that would be good for a laugh. Doesn't look
like there has actually been any development done in a year though.

